# Front/center with Denon 1713



## sachhi99 (May 1, 2013)

Hello,
As discussed in my opening thread for help on 5.1 system, I purchased Denon 1713 and now looking for the options for my front and center speakers.

I thought its a good idea to start new thread, as the discussion changed from original subject in previous post.

Can you suggest me some good options?

As suggested there, I started with looking for Pioneer BS22, but tempted to move little higher with all the inputs ;-)
I have heard PSB Alpha B1 and liked them. I am being suggested for Paradim Mini Monitor as well(which I plan to check today at some dealer location).

My room size is: 15*12 with TV on 15' wall side. The wall is concrete with plywood false ceiling(?) behind TV wall for around 5' width from floor till the top/ceiling and taken further to opposite wall covering the ceiling(L shape)

My budget is limited to 300$ or so for front pair and 100/150$ for center.

Another big constraint I have is the size, since I am carrying back to India 
So can not really go for anything beyond 10-15 pounds(5-7kg) each. 

Thanks for your time and suggestion.

Cheers,
-Sachin

P.S. I read somewhere that somebody blew his PSB alpha speakers by paring with Denon receiver and pushing it hard(for party at home). Does this indicate that Denon will not work well with PSB? I believe it was the users fault by keeping the volume very high. Can someone please confirm the compatibility or any prior experience?


----------

